# Instead of....



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Instead of trawling adverts and posting cats for other people to rescue, why don't people read ads for cats already in rescue needing homes if they actually want a cat?

Theres loads of cats needing homes on here already.

Sorry, but these 'I just saw this advert can't anyone possibly help' threads grate on me. Either help them yourself, or don't go trawling adverts - I don't get it 

No rescue has unlimited funds, and posting these 'please help' adverts just pulls on heartstrings and bank balances of rescues that are already stretched at the seams.

If you can't help personally, don't go trawling and expect other people to help.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Ouch!

While I do find them upsetting and often give those sort of threads a miss (because my heart strings are snapping) I have seen more than one cat have a happy ending because of them...that cannot be a bad thing.

I do understand where you are coming from but I doubt that anyone deliberately trawls thru these ads simply to post them. I know I've seen a few stating it was on the banner at the top of the page (a very good arguement for installing adblock IMO)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No-one can make anyone click on one of those ads though - thats done all by themselves. If people know they can't help these cats they shouldn't click on the ads in the first place, expecting someone else to step in.

The rescues get enough cats through their doors than they can cope with already, they don't need people posting adverts to guilt trip them.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

But by the same argument no one has to click open the thread pleading for help either...curiosity of what is within a thread (or behind the banner ad) is to be expected I guess. 

I do avoid most because i'm often left feeling distraught that I cannot help. The "mark all threads read" button comes in handy for me in these cases


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Polski said:


> But by the same argument no one has to click open the thread pleading for help either...curiosity of what is within a thread (or behind the banner ad) is to be expected I guess.
> 
> I do avoid most because i'm often left feeling distraught that I cannot help. The "mark all threads read" button comes in handy for me in these cases


Yep I can do that. You can do that.

We don't run rescues. We have a choice.

Very often, rescues don't feel they have a choice - they see the title, they start thinking of what room they can make, what cash they have for extra food and litter, wondering if they could stretch to another vet bill for check-up, and maybe more depending what the checkup tells them.....

Then they go read the thread if they have figured they can find another space, and can spare another couple of tins of food a day...

People who run rescues were born to help cats and will look at any possible way they can, to help a cat.

So people posting adverts are just playing and relying on this, with little thought for the cats already in rescue, or how heartbroken and useless the rescues will feel, if there is just no way they can accommodate another cat once the full extent of the costs needed are revealed.

If a person cannot personally help a cat they have found through trawling adverts, that person should email any rescues with a plea for help. Not post on a public forum, where they know there are small independent rescues, that would help if they could - pm/email them first!

Why publicly guilt trip them?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I really don't think anyone does it to deliberately guilt trip anyone.

Everyone has a choice though...some may find it harder than others but then those posting these threads are probably finding it hard to do absolutely nothing

See my profile pic...I have *never* set out to own a cat. I don't find it easy not to look, 5 was my absolute limit but like rescues, if a cat happens by I look at ways to make cuts but my cuts are to the bone now so I simply cannot help any more. I will still rehome Tilly if I ever come across the right person for her as she's not truly happy here but she wouldn't be in a rescue either. (doesn't much care for other cats, quite deaf so has to be indoor only)

A housing officer bought Tilly and Minnie to me after they were abandoned in a flat for 4 days prior to eviction. I guess she saw me as a mini rescue. The original plan was to get them into a rescue instead of turning them loose on the street (Birmingham city councils policy) but being indoor only that would not have been fair. Unfortunately it was kitten season and all rescues were full. (I rang at least 15)


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hi i just want to say i didn't trawl the ads when i saw snowbells add i just glanced at the top of the page , i don't read those ads but i saw snowy and felt something as you can tell by the thread title i didn't know what to type i could not help as i don't drive i am disabled and we have the house for sale and 2 cats who we love dearly , 
so yes according to you i should not have posted the thread i didn't get in touch with cc she pmed me as someone had got in touch with her i gave a donation , yes i did add to cc work load and i am sorry for that , by your reckoning i should have left well alone and now snowy would not be happy and on his way to being healthy , he would have been put to sleep , i know it happens every day to lots and lots of cats , 
snowy is one that has been saved by cc not me , so i apologise to you for not letting him die but i for one am so thankful he isn't and so so thankful for cc and her wonderful work ,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I understand both sides of this but although financially I did need a lot of help, Snowy would be dead now, I am so greatful somebody posted about Snowy, I didn't need to offer to help but he now has a happy life ahead of him, I don't regret a second and yes I would expect people to post if they see a cat in need.
I would never forgive anybody who walks away, Snowy was worth every worrying second I had and we have a good happy ending.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I disagree that people trawl the adverts just to guilt trip rescues into offering help 
I've seen many cats rehomed from home to home on this forum by someone raising awareness of a needy cat. They don't all require help from a rescue.
I've also seen rescues recommend local help when they cannot help directly. 
There are many happy stories of cats that have been saved from deaths door or similar due to the people on the forum.
Snowy certainly would have been dead by now if nobody had helped him.
So my feeling is if you don't like these rescue stories don't read them. As CC has said she would rather people ask for help than turn the other cheek - it's no different to 'real life' just because this is the www :nonod:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can read and comment on whatever I like on a public forum.

If someone knows someone, or of someone that has an animal in need and asks for help, that is completely different than the numerous threads I have read on here which start with 'I have just seen seen an advert for a cat, can somone help' or 'I was browsing petfinder (or whatever) and saw this cat, can anyone help?'

Its more the ones where people say they have actually been browsing these sites, for no reason as they are not actually looking for a cat, and then post all the horrible stories of cats that need help, expecting other people to help them!

In the example above, people have actually gone_ looking_ for these poor cats, when they have no way of helping - why? What is the point?



cuddlycats said:


> hi i just want to say i didn't trawl the ads when i saw snowbells add i just glanced at the top of the page , i don't read those ads but i saw snowy and felt something as you can tell by the thread title i didn't know what to type i could not help as i don't drive i am disabled and we have the house for sale and 2 cats who we love dearly


I didn't name anybody, and I read your thread, and I know you did not go 'trawling', and you just saw it at the top. This thread was not aimed specifically at you, whatever you and others may think.



> so yes according to you i should not have posted the thread i didn't get in touch with cc she pmed me as someone had got in touch with her i gave a donation , yes i did add to cc work load and i am sorry for that , by your reckoning i should have left well alone and now snowy would not be happy and on his way to being healthy , he would have been put to sleep , i know it happens every day to lots and lots of cats ,
> snowy is one that has been saved by cc not me , so i apologise to you for not letting him die but i for one am so thankful he isn't and so so thankful for cc and her wonderful work ,


No, my reckoning does not say you shouldn't have posted your thread. Where did I say that? I asked why people trawl adverts when they can't help the animals themselves. And I have already explained that I know you didn't go trawling. You made this personal to you, because I certainly didn't.

And you all may think I am heartless and horrible, because I don't think its fair for people to go_ looking_ for these adverts, only to expect others to help, (again, I know _you_ didn't go looking!).

I have donated to charities (CCs being one of them), I have made items to be sold in aid of charities at fundraisers, which is donating my time, as well as the money it cost me for the raw materials, I have helped transport cats for a rescue and I sponsor a Guide Dog.

Don't think I am against charities (I work for one!) or the work they do.

I am against people who post things like 'I was bored so was browsing on PreLoved, and found this cat - I can't help, but surely someone on here must be able to help? PLEASE HELP THIS CAT'

People that post things like the above have actively gone looking when they have no way of helping - that is what I consider unfair.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I can read and comment on whatever I like on a public forum.


So can I and nobody has said you are heartless or horrible. If you want an argument pick on someone else.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> So can I and nobody has said you are heartless or horrible. If you want an argument pick on someone else.


Yes you can, I wasn't the one who said 'don't read the threads'.

I also never said anyone did say I was heartless and horrible, I actually said 'you *MAY* all think etc etc'

I am not arguing with anybody - I am posting to correct people that are saying I am aiming my posts at particular people.


----------

